# Kennel in Garage



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm thinking of putting a kennel in my garage. The dog would only be in there when we're out. Otherwise, she is a house dog. Does anyone have any experience with these kennels?

http://www.gundogsupply.com/petsafe-cottageview-boxed-dog-kennel.html

They seem to have received good reviews and 5x5 is just about what I have space for.

Any other tips or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I purchased a larger one from Home Depot to use outside when the wife needs some down time from the dog. It worked out good for my needs. It is not real heavy construction but if your dog is not a kennel maniac it should be fine. As kennels go it looks pretty good also and assembled easily.

Jim


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

cross3700 said:


> I'm thinking of putting a kennel in my garage. The dog would only be in there when we're out. Otherwise, she is a house dog. Does anyone have any experience with these kennels?
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/petsafe-cottageview-boxed-dog-kennel.html
> 
> ...


I am assuming that you did see that this kennel is only 4 foot high. You can purchase 3 6x6x6 chain link panels and one 6x6x6 gate panel from Home Depot for under $340 before tax. If you had room I'd look at that route.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have one but, I read over the site. I would consider getting a top for light weight storage. Like patio cushions. Who couldn't use more storage? And it's still bigger than my indoor crate.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

northwinsetter said:


> I am assuming that you did see that this kennel is only 4 foot high. You can purchase 3 6x6x6 chain link panels and one 6x6x6 gate panel from Home Depot for under $340 before tax. If you had room I'd look at that route.


Thanks, I did see that, but I actually like the lower height so I can easily store some stuff on top if need be. I'll definitely need to put a top on it. My GSP could probably jump out otherwise. Petsmart has this setup for $220 shipped to my door.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 18, 2010)

We have one like this at our house and it is pretty easy to assemble how you want and move around etc. Put together well also. My one girl is a climber but the "cover" diverted that. I like this better than the chain link ones cause our dogs like to pull on the chain link on the kennels and create openings for themselves to go through! 

Right now we are using ours as our "puppy pen" in our dog room. Took it and took U channel brackets and connected it to the wall so it is actually like a 12 foot by 4 foot area and the walls in the room are 3 of the 4 sides.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Search48180 and Pheonix - Thanks


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

$300 is a lot for something not much larger than a dog crate. I'd consider crating the dog during the day, or building a larger kennel and putting a dog house in it. Your dog will be happier in a smaller space.


KW


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> $300 is a lot for something not much larger than a dog crate. I'd consider crating the dog during the day, or building a larger kennel and putting a dog house in it. Your dog will be happier in a smaller space.
> 
> 
> KW


 
That's a very good point. If they're not going to be able to relieve themselves (I assume you don't want it shat'n in your garage), then what's the point of a little extra space? Might as well crate him.

Our dogs are house dogs too. But I have found outdoor kennels with a 5'x10' run to be invaluable. We can be gone for an extended period of time and not have to worry about getting home to let the dogs out. They get crated in doors at night and otherwise have the run of the house/yard. But being able to stick them in an outdoor kennel when circumstances dictate is a luxury that I wouldn't be without. I don't see where a "bigger crate" in the garage buys you anything.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

During summer, my garage gets very hot inside. Far too hot for a dog. I have no ventilation, though (windows do not open).
Bear in mind if you leave a pet in a garage, the temps and ventilation issues.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> $300 is a lot for something not much larger than a dog crate. I'd consider crating the dog during the day, or building a larger kennel and putting a dog house in it. Your dog will be happier in a smaller space.
> 
> 
> KW


I second that, i've used a large crate for years. Stand up, stretch, turn around, lay back down.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/new-wo...pet-crate-30-in-w-x-48-in-l-x-33-in-h-2401498

Seth


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

U have to be carefull in the garage if u keep any gas cans the fumes stay low and can make your dog sick. thats why the garage is always lower the the house if is attached.


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal (Oct 25, 2011)

I put a dog run along the garage and recently installed a doggy door on the side of the garage. Once I put an opening in the fence and got the dog familiar with going in and out of the flapper, she was good to go!

K-9 Kondo is now out of the elements so it should last that much longer and be that much warmer in the winter. Then as the warm weather comes in I plan to get one of those elevated cot-type beds that I will put in the run. 

Same as most - house dog with the option for a 10hr work day, when needed.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I think I need to give this some more thought. I can't have a kennel or dog run in my yard - city ordinance. Rarely is our dog crated for more than 4 - 5 hours and even that is unusual. My wife is a stay at home mom right now.

I was really just thinking this would get the large dog crate out of our mud/laundry room, where it always seems to be in the way and give the dog some extra space when we're gone.

I can move the crate to my work room in the basement, but it would be in the way their also. For $200, this seemed like a simple solution, but the heat in the garage in the summer does concern me so even if we did this, we'd probably still have to use the crate for the summer months. I don't store more than a couple gallons of gas so I don't think that would be an issue.

Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

scottsinift said:


> U have to be carefull in the garage if u keep any gas cans the fumes stay low and can make your dog sick. *thats why the garage is always lower the the house if is attached*.


Learn something new everyday...that's how our house is setup. You have to go up two steps to get into the house.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a kennel from this company. I use it outside for my dog. I have the taller version with the pitched roof. I have had it for about 4 years now. Some rust on the end of the tubes where it touches the ground. But it is very minor.
My big concerns for in the garage would be:
1. Heat
2. Toxic materials such as radiator fluid on the floor. Or residual fumes from a car running in the garage.
3. Learning that taking a dump inside is okay.

Check Menards that is where I purchased mine.


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

Check craigslist for kennels might find a good used one cheep.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

cross3700 said:


> Learn something new everyday...that's how our house is setup. You have to go up two steps to get into the house.


That actually has nothing to do with it. A standard home has 8 foot ceilings so the garage would usually have an 8 foot ceiling as well without dropping the floor. Without dropping it, you wouldn't be able to roll up a standard 7 foot garage door. Bi-level homes will usually have a flat entrance based in the ar****ecture.

Dogs are best crated if you cannot have a kennel run.


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

Drifter Saver said:


> That actually has nothing to do with it. A standard home has 8 foot ceilings so the garage would usually have an 8 foot ceiling as well without dropping the floor. Without dropping it, you wouldn't be able to roll up a standard 7 foot garage door. Bi-level homes will usually have a flat entrance based in the ar****ecture.
> 
> Dogs are best crated if you cannot have a kennel run.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think I may just try to find the least incovenient place to put our large crate in the house.


----------

